# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu khay trà

## Tuancoi

Tình hình sức khỏe ngày càng yếu đi do đam mê nhiều thứ,  như Nhu Đạo, Rượu Đạo, Bia Đạo V.v. NÊN tết này quyết định chuyển hướng qua một đạo mới có lợi cho sức khoẻ hơn, đó là Trà Đạo. Vậy bác nào đang Đam mê cái Đạo này xin chỉ giáo và bác nào có mẫu khay trà đẹp đẹp, cho mình xin. Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------

dinhtungdhhp

----------


## solero

Lại ngồi mò mẫu cho cụ vậy.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=solero;99606]Lại ngồi mò mẫu cho cụ vậy.[/QUOTE
Thanks Du!

----------


## cnclaivung

được hơm cụ

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## cnclaivung

nhầm hàng hic
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8P...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...DhERnhuMDhnWE0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...TljSF9EekZLQ28

----------


## Tuancoi

> được hơm cụ


 cảm ơn anh nhiều! nhưng em thấy có 1 cái khay trà có 2 cụ cá chép râu ria tùm lum , chưa hóa thành rồng được ạ? nếu được như cái khay bên trên thì ngon, tết này mời trà tiếp khách thay bố già luôn..

----------


## hung1706

hehe đầu năm gửi tặng các cụ mẫu khay trà để ngồi nhâm nhi cafe nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

tặng mà ko kèm link à bác  :Smile: )

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## hung1706

hehe link full hd ko che ah bác  :Smile: ))). Em lượm hình trên mạng về share câu like thôi ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## dylan

có 1 cái.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6O...JoWVh4WHM/view

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## katerman

Mình chỉ có vài mẫu đểu này: https://www.fshare.vn/folder/342NU3J71CEN#
 :Smile:

----------

dylan, Tuancoi

----------


## dieukhaccnc

Có mẫu khay trà đục đẹp sâu 50mm

http://naik.vn/mau-jdpaint-mien-phi/...c-rat-dep.html

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Cuối năm Em bận quá nên bẫy giờ mới lên cảm ơn các bác đc, chắc cũng có nhiều bạn cần mẫu khá trà như em. Chúc các bác đón một năm mới đầy vui vẻ và hanh phúc bên giá đình của mình!

----------

